# Digitizing 101



## novocon (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a copy of Digitizing 101 Thomas L. Moore Jr. if anyone is interested. No tears, marks, etc. Still in good shape. GREAT book for anyone thinking about getting into thier own digitizing (the bible - considered by many). Will Fedex to your door for $115.00.

First person to email me with "I will buy it" gets it. First come first serve!

Any questions:

novocon at yahoo.com

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

It's been a while since you posted this. Did you ever sell it?

Thanks,
Alisa
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

DancingBay said:


> It's been a while since you posted this. Did you ever sell it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alisa
> Dancing Bay Embroidery


I think you can find a lot of info on this forum, youtube and other forums. Starting out I purchased this book and after I weeded out the "filler" there wasn't much left, IMO. Haven't opened it since the "weeding".


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

My ultimate goal is to be a digitizer. I don't mind doing one or a few of an item, but the big orders where I have 10-20-30 or more, is not that appealing to me. I know that's where you make your money, but I just have a single head Neo2, so it takes me forever to do larger orders. I would so much rather create and sell my designs.

So, that's why I'm wondering if the Digitizing 101 book would help me learn the ins and outs of digitizing.

Every time I get a new project, I ask myself what kind of underlay/pull comp/density does this fabric need and what kind of stabilizer. I have looked and looked and cannot find all that information gathered anywhere and many times people's opinions are different. The pre-programs in my software often need little tweaks, like the contour (edge walk) stitch is too close to the edge or the density it too heavy or there's not enough of too much underlay added. I just want to good reliable guide to know how to deal with these things. Also to deal with out of the ordinary things like horse related items like sheets or blankets or english saddle pads.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DancingBay said:


> My ultimate goal is to be a digitizer. I don't mind doing one or a few of an item, but the big orders where I have 10-20-30 or more, is not that appealing to me. I know that's where you make your money, but I just have a single head Neo2, so it takes me forever to do larger orders. I would so much rather create and sell my designs.
> 
> So, that's why I'm wondering if the Digitizing 101 book would help me learn the ins and outs of digitizing.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend Balboa Stitch digitizing training.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I found the D-101 to be an excellent book. Jane's suggestion is also a good choice. I believe both authors have video based lessons as well. If you can, contact the vendor of the software that you use, and try to get project based and software specific training. After that, These books and technical classes will make a lot of sense


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I have DG/ML Pulse 2009 and 2010. I can't get 2010 to run without crashing every 5 minutes, but prefer would prefer that interface if it worked. I've been using 2009 for a year now and have learned a lot. I keep getting projects that are not on tradition fabric, so I don't know what to do. For instance, what kind of underlay do you use for a saddle pad like this Amazon.com: ROMA Mini-Quilt Dressage Saddle Pad

It's probably the easiest of the quilted saddle pads to embroider on because it's a mini-quilt, but still it's a quited fabric.

Thanks,
Alisa Davis
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## eaglegraphics (Jul 31, 2012)

novocon said:


> I have a copy of Digitizing 101 Thomas L. Moore Jr. if anyone is interested. No tears, marks, etc. Still in good shape. GREAT book for anyone thinking about getting into thier own digitizing (the bible - considered by many). Will Fedex to your door for $115.00.
> 
> First person to email me with "I will buy it" gets it. First come first serve!
> 
> ...





Do you still have your digitizing 101 book for sale?


Bj


----------



## eaglegraphics (Jul 31, 2012)

I will buy it!

Bj


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Take some hands on classes. Melanie Coakley and Floriani both have good classes. And practice, practice, practice! I am sure there are others but both of these people work at your pace and have small classes.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw them both (Melanie and Walter) at NNEP this past weekend. I had initially planned to go up for both days, but my brand new grand daughter had different ideas. She came the day before NNEP started, so I just ran up for a day so I could get back home help out with the new baby. I'm only about 1 hour 45 from Nashville.

Melanie had a new rhinestone transfer cutter system that I was very interested in. There are several craft shows here that those rhinestone transfers would do very well at. That would mean not having to lug my 178 lb Tajima to the venue, but just sell transfers and not have to take any equipment. Maybe a heat press and sewing machine and sell bling koozies or something like that.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------

